# lamb heart



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hello,

i went down to my local butchers to pick up some beef heart, they didnt have ne so i picked up some lamb heart instead. 
is it safe to feed my baby rbp's lamb heart?
and i know this is a stupid question but is beefheart simply a cows heart







?

thanks 
stuart


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont see a problem


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

should be ok


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Never tried it, but sounds good.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

The beef heart is just that, a cow's heart.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

etalon9100 said:


> The beef heart is just that, a cow's heart.


 yep :nod:

i dont see any problem with feeding lamd heart to your piranha either. heart is heart.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

how do ya prep it. cut it in strips or what?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cut it up in chunks feed.. or put in blender, mixed with other dish (squid, fish, smelt, veggies, prawn, shrimp) put in wax paper feeze and serve when feeding time comes.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I gota try that.


----------



## JDDbull (Aug 18, 2003)

I make drinks in my blender!!!


----------

